# british crown



## Graham Wallace

*British Crown Explosion 1966 at Umm Said*

I have been researching the explosion on the British Crown on 20th August 1966 for a few years and have had correspondence with many people,some not with BP

I would be interested to hear from anyone who has any information about the incident,survivors and casualties.

Graham Wallace


----------



## mike pen

Graham Wallace said:


> I have been researching the explosion on the British Crown on 20th August 1966 for a few years and have had correspondence with many people,some not with BP
> 
> I would be interested to hear from anyone who has any information about the incident,survivors and casualties.
> 
> Graham Wallace


h(K) i graham. a friend of mine was on her before the explosion,he was leccy on there,and he was asked to attend the inquiry to give a report on what he thought caused it,he told me that it was a spark from the air conditioning motor,he still has the report now,if this is any help to you, regards mike


----------



## mike pen

hi everyone,could anyone tell if there any photos of the explosion at umm said of the b/crown,many thanks,mike(Smoke)


----------



## KenLin39

*British Crown.*

Hello Mike. Write up and photos of the explosion via the link below. Ken.

http://www.bpapprentices.com/index.html


----------



## benjidog

There is only need for one thread on this subject so I am merging them.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## mike pen

KenLin39 said:


> Hello Mike. Write up and photos of the explosion via the link below. Ken.
> 
> http://www.bpapprentices.com/index.html


many thanks ken,for that i did stumble on the photos some time ago,but could not remember where they were,my friend was leccy on the crown before the explosion,he had to make out a report for the enquiry,which he said was a spark from the air conditioning motor.cheers mike


----------

